# Hellooooo!



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

As you can see I am boarding Banana and new to the forum. I went on my first winter holiday last year and skied for 8 days. I started waterskiing this year as well and noticed you options with skies on water are limited in comparison to wakeboarding. That got me thinking if I shouldn't try snowboarding as well. After looking on the internet the "voice of the internet" says snowboarding is more fun than skiing. Lot's of stories of skieers who changed to snowboarding and never turned back, but no stories of snowboarders turning to skieers.

So I made my mind up and will be snowboarding next winter!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome! Anytime snowboarding can accept a convert it is a good time. 

For me, snowboarding was the easier option in snow school and ended up being more fun for me with less of a learning curve. Some people prefer skiing for one reason or another, not that I understand any of them but sometimes you see some really cool ski folks tearing it up and you gotta give respect to that. Either way again welcome and hope you enjoy your first boarding season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my daughter after riding for 8 years, picked up skiing groomers last year...but she skis like a snowboarder...refuses to use poles and blast straight down the hills...loves being able to blow past the snowboarders


----------

